# 18 week fetal demise



## alisan (Apr 13, 2018)

Can someone help on coding situation? Doctor is inducing at 18 weeks for fetal demise for twin babies. How should I code? Thanks!


----------



## LeGrand (Apr 14, 2018)

*Fetal Demise*

When fetal demise occurs before the completion of 20 weeks, review code O02.1, Missed abortion / Early fetal death, before completion of 20 weeks, with retention of dead fetus.  See also category O30 codes for Multiple gestation, which instructs you to assign code(s) for any complications specific to multiple gestation. When fetal demise occurs after the completion of 20 weeks, you would assign a code from category O36.4, Maternal care for intrauterine death after completion of 20 weeks gestation. 

Hope that this will help,
Emma


----------



## alisan (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for that information. What CPT code would I use?


----------

